# Just got Divorce Court Date



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Just got my Divorce Court Date, Friday May 11th at 10:15am, so now it's real. Kind of surreal.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Im with you on that mines May 1st at 9:00am


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It'll be here before you know it.

And wow, two divorces in just a few days on TAM. Life is funny that way. 

I know you're said, Proud, but this is just on emore step in your healing process.

I do hope you are busying yourself with hobbies and being a light for your children. They will look to you for strength.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hang in there - both of you. I still have to wait months before mine. In Canada we have to be separated for a year before divorcing. Mine's still a ways away.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

It was not what i wanted when i filed but it was the best financial move i could make for myself and my child the minute he walked out the door- now im ok with it, it will hopefully let me move on to bigger and better things- too bad after I get the piece of paper it wont automatically make me feel 100% better, im sure i will still be dealing with the rollercoaster for a long time


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

While I know it's not what I wanted when we filed the petition, I know that deep down it's the only thing that we can do now. There has been too much that happened to rectify things, even if she wanted to. I'm sick of living in limbo land, so while the court date will hurt, at least it will allow me to take another step forward into the scary future. I think it was just more seeing a date that initially threw me for a loop, 49 days and counting.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Stay strong. I may join you all in a couple of months and would appreciate advice.

I keep reminding myself that it's just a date. Anything can happen after. Don't give it any power.

time to focus on you and your new possibilities.


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> ...I'm sick of living in limbo land, so while the court date will hurt, at least it will allow me to take another step forward into the scary future.


I've been separated from my wife for a little over a month at this point, and I feel the same way. I managed to fight her from filing papers immediately because I felt like a separation might give us time to work things out a bit. But now we haven't talked at all for almost a month and I'm just kinda floating until either she contacts me or I decide to contact her. It _almost_ would have been easier to just have it over with. But, as they say, hope springs eternal.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my divorce petition today....on what should have been my 10th wedding anniversary

that felt good - NOT!

H burst into tears despite him being WAH - luckily there was a mistake in it so we couldn't sign it today, I don't think either of us particularly wanted to


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I got my divorce petition today....on what should have been my 10th wedding anniversary
> 
> that felt good - NOT!
> 
> H burst into tears despite him being WAH - luckily there was a mistake in it so we couldn't sign it today, I don't think either of us particularly wanted to


I'm sorry that has to be hard.

I don't understand if neither want divorced, why not work on the marriage? I know my husband doesn't want divorced but he won't work on it. Doesn't make sense to me.

I'm sorry for all of you....it all truly sucks to go through this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heartshattered (Aug 22, 2011)

I am with you all with the pain. My divorce is Monday, March 26th. Funny, he is still living at home, in our bed. I do not want the divorce, but it is going to happen, then he must leave. The question I have posed to him several times, if you want the divorce why are you still here; if you dont want it why do you not stop it, he is the petitioner. I get no answer, literally no answer, he just stares at me. I tell my counselor this, she use to be both our counselor, and she said that is actually very disrespectful to not answer me. He is an "avoider" 
And I know, why do I allow him to stay, all my friends ask me that; because I am still hopeful. I will miss his arms around me, the cuddling at night. The dinners together. He will probably spend those moments with the OW, who he claims he is not seeing anymore. Does he think he is doing me some sort of favor. He is not, all this in the past year since finding out about his infidelity hurts more than the infidelity.
Saying goodbye to 27 years is not going to be easy.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck, OP
Be strong


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> It was not what i wanted when i filed but it was the best financial move i could make for myself and my child the minute he walked out the door- now im ok with it, it will hopefully let me move on to bigger and better things- too bad after I get the piece of paper it wont automatically make me feel 100% better, im sure i will still be dealing with the rollercoaster for a long time



Ditto! Except I'm not ok with it, I just have no choice.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I wasn't ok with it either but you've got to do what you've got to do

I have to protect myself and D now


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

canguy66 said:


> Hang in there - both of you. I still have to wait months before mine. In Canada we have to be separated for a year before divorcing. Mine's still a ways away.


Totally off topic... but I wanna move to Canada.
I know waiting a yr is hard forced state of Limbo. How else is it different up there?


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> While I know it's not what I wanted when we filed the petition, I know that deep down it's the only thing that we can do now. There has been too much that happened to rectify things, even if she wanted to. I'm sick of living in limbo land, so while the court date will hurt, at least it will allow me to take another step forward into the scary future. I think it was just more seeing a date that initially threw me for a loop, 49 days and counting.


We know you didn't want this and I am sure when you see it on paper it makes it more real. Try not to focus on the date too much it will drive you crazy. I just bought a book on rebuilding (I'll let you know if it's any good) and a friend sent me a website that helped him through his divorce (Relationship Help, Relationship Advice, Personal Growth, Spiritual Growth, Parenting Advice, Inner Bonding, Emotional Healing).


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

God ever since I got the divorce date in the mail yesterday I've been having non stop thoughts about the past 11 years, just putting a date to the event has been setting me back


----------

